# Site won't load.



## Slicc (Oct 25, 2009)

Whenever i try to open furaffinity.net or any of the pages on the CP/ any art, it gets stuck at waiting for ox.furaffinity.net

Using firefox 3.5.3

I'd open a trouble ticket but my issue is preventing me from doing that, and i might recede into catatonia if i don't get to check my FA 

Thanks!


----------



## tsawolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Our ad server is running fine. Is this still happening?


----------



## Slicc (Oct 25, 2009)

Yep. it's been that way for a few days


----------



## tsawolf (Oct 25, 2009)

Does it work in IE?


----------



## Slicc (Oct 26, 2009)

Nope.


----------



## tsawolf (Oct 26, 2009)

Hit me up on AIM so I can debug it with you in real time.


----------



## Slicc (Oct 27, 2009)

Seems to be working again- sorry for the waste of time and bandwidth


----------



## john8792 (Oct 27, 2009)

a tip: if you can, block ox.furaffinity.net on your router or whatever, it seems to speed things up a little bit as well


----------



## softpaw (Oct 27, 2009)

Just wanted to weigh in that I'm having the same problems in Firefox from my home connection (Comcast in west/central VA).  Here's some debugging I did:

-In Firefox (3.5.3), attempts to load the FA website or the forums were unsuccessful.  The browser processes all headers without issue, but enters an infinite loop after that, while attempting to reach ox.furaffinity.net.

-Attempting to visit the forums from the same browser showed similar results.

-I've always had ox.furaffinity.net blocked in my HOSTS file, but removing this and clearing the DNS cache had no effect.

-Deleting cookies for .furaffinity.net had no effect.

-Loading the site in IE6 worked fine.

-Loading the site from my web server (co-lo'ed in Florida) works fine in all browsers, including Firefox 3.5, IE6, and Chrome 3.0.

-Disabling Javascript for furaffinity.net in Firefox allowed the site to load.

-Re-enabling Javascript brought back the same problems.


----------



## GuitarCrazyo (Nov 5, 2009)

*Site wont load*

I had quite a bit of problem loading the site today. Very unstable. it was down for a good long time.


----------

